# Thousand Islands State Parks - cabin camping



## phillygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

Out of all the places I researched, the Thousand Islands Region was the most impressive. Just the history of the place is amazing, and Canada is right there! Boldt Castle, Deer Island (owned by the secret Skull and Bones Society of Harvard), the Bridge, literally hundreds of islands.... You could spend a month there and not run out of things to do. 

Budget Friendly Vacations in Thousand Island State Park Cabins - Associated Content


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

philly girl, i can't agree more. i started camping up there when i was about 10. family stayed in a bungalo about half way between cape vincent and clayton.
we take the 5th wheel up there now and stay at wellesly is. state park. i tow the trailer, wife tows the boat. we park the vehicles and take the boat everywhere. alex. bay, clayton, and boldt castle. just park the boat at the municipal dock and we're in. walk to the resturants and stores.
we love zig zaging thru all the island looking at the houses on them. i found a little inlet they call the international rift. it takes you right next to where the customs area is on 81, between the bridges. one side is canada and the other ny. it is quite narrow in places, but opens up into an area they call the lake of the isle. it is in the middle of wellesly island. it's a huge bay. head east and make a right at the end of land and it brings you out right by boldt castle and alexandria bay. what a great find.
fishing for northern pike and small mouth is great. the west end of the island there is eel bay. great northern fishing.
i could go on, but you get the picture. it's just a great area.


----------



## phillygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

Just got back today from a two week vacation and so just saw this reply. I hope you read and enjoyed the article.

I see you have an RV. Good thing, I guess, because I met a woman from NY last week who said the beds in the NY parks are awful. She somes to Pennsy parks just because the beds ae so good.

Of course, two weeks in them, like we just spent, in a cabin wth no plumbing, and during which it rained or was cold, gloomy, cloudy and damp for 12 of those 14 days, tends to leave the body a bit tired,weary and oh so glad to see your own bed!


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

i read you article. i liked it. it gave people some good info on the area.

i just put up some pictures, on this site, i took up there. hope you enjoy them.

kinda planing to go back this summer. we'll see.


----------



## phillygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks so much for reading my article! Will check out your pics.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

i was wondering if you went to fineview while you were on wellesly is. it kind of reminded us of cape may, nj. it has a lot of old victorian houses and a great restaurant and an old time ice cream shoppe.
it is on the south west end of the island.


----------



## phillygirl (Aug 1, 2008)

I actually haven't been there yet, I did this article from research. But we are planning to going, now that I have all this info to work from!


----------

